# Spell Check not working.



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

Hi, 
I have an Ainol Novo 7 Aurora 11 7 tablet. 
It is great BUT how can I make it spell check. It underlines every word in red as wrongly spelt. 
Can you advise?
thanks


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

BUMP and update
I did a search online and installed the Hackers keyboard (bad name) from Google Play Shop. I also installed their Hackers English Dictionary.
Now it says "The dictionary should be available for use immediately after installing the package. The "Input language selection" setting menu shows "Dictionary available" for each languages where it found a usable dictionary. "
But no such luck.
Nice improved softkeyboard but still no spell checker.


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

Bump


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

BUMP

Someone must have an answer. Having checked the net it seems loads of people are having this problem. Help


----------



## VimmRa (Nov 30, 2012)

This type of problem usually means that you're typing in a language different from the one the program or system is configured to use. What language did you select for the operating system and the keyboard program?


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

Thanks I have it set for English (UK)


----------



## VimmRa (Nov 30, 2012)

What do you have set to English (UK)? The regional settings in Android? The Hackers Keyboard app?


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

Both are set to English (UK)


----------



## wayonbird (Dec 17, 2012)

What do you have set to English (UK)? The regional settings in Android? The Hackers Keyboard app?English (UK)


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

[They are both set top UK English


----------

